# Seiko Kinetic Problem Or Is It?



## Fray Bentos (Mar 2, 2008)

Hi all,

I picked up a kinetic from the sales forum a couple of weeks ago and am very pleased with it, it had its capacitor and serviced before I bought it.

I liked it so much I bought another, from the bay which was apparently working fine, thankfully as usual for me, not much paid, tight sod !!!

Its a 5m43a movement, but I do the amount of moves as per the booklet to start the unit and get the charge up but all it ever does is the 2 second increments, I then wear it and it either stays at 2 secs movement or stops altogether, the strange thing is when its taken off and put in its box or left dial up after a while it will work perfectly, pick it up and it plays silly again.

Is it a capacitor issue or similar or is it terminal?

Any help as usual would be most appreciated, I believe its quite a new model and would like to get it going as I really like it.

Cheers, Rich


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Hmm, you need to wear it for a few days to get the charge up properly, the movement the booklet says will be enough to get it going for a little bit and then you wear it for three days or so and it'll have a decent amount of charge.

Dont know whats happening when its left in the box, sounds like there could be a problem.

I would wear it for a week if i were you, then see how it behaves.


----------



## Royal_Blue (Mar 8, 2009)

Sounds like it has the capacitor for a 5M62/3 fitted to it. These capacitors will run a watch for 6 months on full charge but they need a LOT more charging up than the original capacitor. Try wearing the watch for a few days and the power reserve should creep up, if not then there may be a problem.


----------



## Fray Bentos (Mar 2, 2008)

minkle said:


> Hmm, you need to wear it for a few days to get the charge up properly, the movement the booklet says will be enough to get it going for a little bit and then you wear it for three days or so and it'll have a decent amount of charge.
> 
> Dont know whats happening when its left in the box, sounds like there could be a problem.
> 
> I would wear it for a week if i were you, then see how it behaves.


Thanks minkle...that avatar of yours, could do with being bigger :lol:

Yes, it is odd, I have had it a week and been wearing it, but to be honest I have gotten fed up waiting for the thing to charge, keep checking it and its either stopped or doing the 2 second thing, so its more time off wrist than on. Could it be time for a new capacitor?

Maybe a call to Steve at rytetime is what it needs, although I have read up on doing a capacitor change and am ok to do that.


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

I thought i had a problem with one of mine, seems to be behaving now, they can take a while to charge.. i'd give it time.

What watch is it exactly?


----------



## Zephod (Nov 15, 2006)

I had a diver with a similar problem , I ordered one of the kits off the bay and fitted it myself it comes with a lithium ion cell which is a huge improvement


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

I,ve had 4 or 5 kinetics and they need to be worn "vigorously"


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

I got my first Kinetic last week and it was doing its 2 second jump when it arrived. Some vigorous shaking fixed it but I've been laid up recently and it went into the watchbox and is back to 2 second jumping. I'm sure it'll be ok once I'm back on my feet and wearing it properly.


----------



## Fray Bentos (Mar 2, 2008)

Seems to be a general trait then that they certainly need a lot of wrist time to keep accurate, and so far this persistance has paid off and back to normal...at the minute. It is also stating full charge on its test button.

Many thanks chaps for the input and telling me to persist.

Regards, Rich


----------



## Thian (Nov 23, 2008)

Fray Bentos said:


> Seems to be a general trait then that they certainly need a lot of wrist time to keep accurate, and so far this persistance has paid off and back to normal...at the minute. It is also stating full charge on its test button.
> 
> Many thanks chaps for the input and telling me to persist.
> 
> Regards, Rich


yes, Rich, I too have several older Kinetics/AGS models and have let them run down (got too many watches haha!). I did have to have one 5m43 replaced with the newer capacitor. But, these models were meant to be worn as a daily watch, not a collector item. So, other than buying a Seiko kinetic charger, we all have to wear them more often haha!


----------



## purplepantman (Jan 4, 2009)

Fray Bentos said:


> Seems to be a general trait then that they certainly need a lot of wrist time to keep accurate,


Strange but I've never found that to be the case with mine. It's about 7 years old and never skipped a beat. I wear it for a day or so then fling it in the drawer for a fortnight and repeat this process regularly. I really treat this watch badly and it's never let me down. Charge always shows two-thirds full (twenty secs) when I press the button.


----------

